# [Portage] Utiliser un lien symbolique

## Mox

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un serveur web basé sur une version Gentoo qui dispose d'une petite partition racine de 3Go seulement. Je souhaite utiliser un lien symbolique pour déplacer le dossier portage vers la partition /home/portage. Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, je voudrais demander un avis aux connaisseurs de Gentoo, si cela ne présente pas de risques si j'utilise un lien symbolique, et surtout si c'est possible de faire un lien symbolique ?.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by Mox on Sat Dec 20, 2008 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Pas la peine de faire un lien symbolique, c'est prévu : dans ton make.conf, renseigne la variable PORTDIR=/home/portage

Et voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

ouais c'est bon. (mais revois le titre de ton topic pour le mettre en conformité)

----------

## Mox

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pas la peine de faire un lien symbolique, c'est prévu : dans ton make.conf, renseigne la variable PORTDIR=/home/portage
> 
> Et voilà 

 

Merci, il s'agit de /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## guilc

Oui bien sûr, y en a un autre pour configurer portage ?  :Razz: 

et "man make.conf" pour tous les détails de ce qui est configurable (à peu près tout en fait) sur le comportement de portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

C'est bien ça !

Pense à modifier ton titre, hein  :Wink: 

----------

## Mox

Ok merci, sinon un lien symbolique ne peut pas faire affaire ?

Je met quoi dans mon titre ?

----------

## guilc

 *Mox wrote:*   

> Ok merci, sinon un lien symbolique ne peut pas faire affaire ?

 

Il peut sans doute faire l'affaire, mais quand il existe une méthode prévue et faite pour : pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ?

 *Mox wrote:*   

> Je met quoi dans mon titre ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html =>

 *Quote:*   

> Le format choisi est : [THEME] description (état)
> 
> Evidemment, le formatage n'est pas fermé : si vous n'aimez pas les majuscules, vous n'en mettez pas ...
> 
> Le but est de séparer les trois champs pour que lors d'une recherche, il soit plus aisé POUR TOUS de retrouver une info.
> ...

 

----------

## Mox

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il peut sans doute faire l'affaire, mais quand il existe une méthode prévue et faite pour : pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ?
> 
> 

 

J'ai un serveur web avec un système OVH, la release 2. C'est une version de Gentoo modifiée. Un lien symbolique est plus adapter à mon probleme.

----------

## guilc

 *Mox wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Il peut sans doute faire l'affaire, mais quand il existe une méthode prévue et faite pour : pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Heu... Je vois pas en quoi faire un lien symbolique est plus adapté que de renseigner une variable "faite pour" dans un fichier de configuration... OVH ou pas...

----------

## Mox

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Mox wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Il peut sans doute faire l'affaire, mais quand il existe une méthode prévue et faite pour : pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Heu... c'est bientôt noël, t'énerve pas   :Laughing: 

enfaite ovh a modifié /etc/make.conf dans sa release. la variable PORTDIR=/xxx n'existe pas. il faut l'ajouter, ça marche, mais ça cause des problème de mises à jour de cette release ovh :

Regarde la parie II

http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=27814

Concernant les mises à jour :

http://forum.ovh.com/showpost.php?p=172978&postcount=10

----------

## guilc

Je m'énerve pas hein  :Smile: 

Que la variable ne soit pas de base dans le make.conf, c'est normal : par défaut, elle n'existe pas  :Wink: 

Quant au script patch-all.sh tout pourri : mauvais script, changer de script. C'est plutôt culotté de la part de OVH : ils font n'importe quoi là. Si portage a plein d'options de configuration, c'est pour les utiliser, pas pour mettre plein de conneries en dur... Leur patchage de gentoo est vraiment fait en dépit du bon sens (c'est pas la première fois que je vois ça). Mais pourquoi donc ne pas utiliser le portage standard bon sang !

----------

## Gef

Effectivement, la mise en place de leur portage est calamiteuse, et leurs scripts de mise à jour sont relativement horribles (et je ne parle pas de leur repo rsync abandonné au profit de snapshots merdiques. Enfin passons. Il faut se dire que tout celà est fait pour n'être pas modifié par l'utilisateur). J'ai tâché d'écrire quelque chose de clair et qui utilise les paramètres de configuration de Portage, tout en gardant l'esprit s'il en est de leur distro Release 2. Content de voir que ça sert.

Par contre, si vous souhaitez utiliser le patch-all.sh, veillez à bien conserver le lien symbolique /usr/portage -> /home/portage

----------

## guilc

Une question toutefois : pourquoi donc ne pas utiliser une gentoo "standard" sur ces serveurs plutôt que de se farcir des patchs à la noix ?

----------

## Mox

 *Gef wrote:*   

> Effectivement, la mise en place de leur portage est calamiteuse, et leurs scripts de mise à jour sont relativement horribles (et je ne parle pas de leur repo rsync abandonné au profit de snapshots merdiques. Enfin passons. Il faut se dire que tout celà est fait pour n'être pas modifié par l'utilisateur). J'ai tâché d'écrire quelque chose de clair et qui utilise les paramètres de configuration de Portage, tout en gardant l'esprit s'il en est de leur distro Release 2. Content de voir que ça sert.
> 
> Par contre, si vous souhaitez utiliser le patch-all.sh, veillez à bien conserver le lien symbolique /usr/portage -> /home/portage

 

La toile est petite Gef  :Smile: 

Merci pour ce tuto qui m'a beaucoup aidé. Cette release est facile à prendre en main pour un débutant, mais que c'est ch..... lorsque on veut modifier quelque chose. pour l'instant je garde cette release car je ne suis pas un linuxien chevronné surtout avec Gentoo  :Smile:  mais je compte me libérer à l'avenir en utilisant une distribution Linux standard

Pour le portage j'ai utilisé un lien symbolique qui marche bien pour le moment.

----------

